# Anybody advise Casares del Sol for a stay



## FedupwiththeUK (Feb 26, 2013)

Just looking at apartments for a trip over and wondering if anyone has stayed or lived in Casares del Sol?

Regards


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

FedupwiththeUK said:


> Just looking at apartments for a trip over and wondering if anyone has stayed or lived in Casares del Sol?
> 
> Regards


If the weather's good we might pop down there tomorrow - it's quite near Sabinillas Sunday market. I'll check it out - make sure it's finished and not a building site. The general area is nice.


----------



## FedupwiththeUK (Feb 26, 2013)

Many thanks for this its really appreciated


----------

